# iPad Interlinear Greek Translation Software



## reformedman (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello, I'd like to get an interlinear for my iPad but I can't find one that has breath marks and proper accents. 
I'd appreciate suggestions if anyone has one.
I just found this one in my search for one, and it's one I am very familiar with on the internet but I can't find whether it supports the koine translations that I am looking for.


----------



## reformedman (Jun 28, 2012)

I just went to starbucks to download the biblegateway app and it does not have any greek currently (6-29-2012). Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you have Logos, Frank? If so, the free Faithlife Study Bible can access all your Logos libraries, and if you have an interlinear in that collection, then you have what you want... and I've had the Faithlife study bible for a couple of days on my ipad3 and it's wonderful.


----------



## michaelspotts (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I have the ESV Interlinear NA27 from Crossway. The only downside is you need Internet connection. The plus side: $15! I have wi-fi 99% of anywhere I would actually use the Interlinear, so that's fine by me.

It has the breathing / accent marks, plus a lot more: 

Introducing ESV GreekTools | Crossway


----------



## michaelspotts (Jun 28, 2012)

By the way, if you purchase the Crossway GreekTools set, it is accessible on your desktop and phone, too. In fact, anywhere you can log in. I like not buying into one device. If you're not into the ESV, you can just turn off the English and read the Greek.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 28, 2012)

Olive Tree Bible software. You can get the SBL and Apparatus for free and various English Bibles for free or low cost. It does interlinear much better than my beloved Logos Bible Software.

You can also buy the NA27.


----------

